# When is a perfect game not a perfect game?



## Mildcat (Jun 2, 2010)

When Jim Joyce is the umpire. :-o 
http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/recap?gameId=300602106
Talk about getting royally screwed. MLB needs to step in and do something about this. Gallaraga deserves credit for a perfect game.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 3, 2010)

Mildcat said:


> When Jim Joyce is the umpire. :-o
> http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/recap?gameId=300602106
> Talk about getting royally screwed. MLB needs to step in and do something about this. Gallaraga deserves credit for a perfect game.



Agree totally !!  That play  even if it looks "approximately right " is usually an "automatic " in NORMAL situations. In this instant its a "no brainer " The umpire simply  blew it plain and simple. EVERYONE knows that and so does the UMP. -- so the Commmish needs to make it right


----------



## SkiDork (Jun 3, 2010)

what I said over on KZone already:

Gallaraga will be remembered more for how well he handled the situation. Class act there. Also Joyce, with the in-person apology.

The "game change" of course will be instant replay for calls on the bases. Whether it will happen I'm not sure but I personally think it would be a good thing.

Quite possibly, Joyce thought gallaraga didn't have control of the ball since it hit the heel of the glove, then the webbing. Still a bad call.


----------



## Mildcat (Jun 3, 2010)

He did handle it with total class and I actually feel bad for Jim Joyce too. MLB has changed the record books before, there's absolutely no reason they can't change it now. If they can change an error to a hit or vice-versa the day after a game they should be able to fix this. They even took a bunch of no hitters off of the books about fifteen years ago. They can and should make this right.


----------



## SkiDork (Jun 3, 2010)

Mildcat said:


> He did handle it with total class and I actually feel bad for Jim Joyce too. MLB has changed the record books before, there's absolutely no reason they can't change it now. If they can change an error to a hit or vice-versa the day after a game they should be able to fix this. They even took a bunch of no hitters off of the books about fifteen years ago. They can and should make this right.



unfortunately error to hit is a lot different than safe to out.  My guess is they won't change it.  we shall see though.


----------



## legalskier (Jun 3, 2010)

_"It was the biggest call of my career, and I kicked the (stuff) out of it," Joyce said, looking and sounding distraught as he paced in the umpires' locker room. "I just cost that kid a perfect game."..."I thought he beat the throw. I was convinced he beat the throw, until I saw the replay," he said after the Tigers' 3-0 win._
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/bba_indi...sZV9zdW1tYXJ5X2xpc3QEc2xrA2Jsb3duY2FsbGNvcw--

The disconnect between how we view a game in the audience and how the officials perceive actions on the field in the heat of battle is astonishing.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Jun 3, 2010)

unfortunately instand replay will never be used for bang bang plays, balls or strikes it would take way to long, just for home runs fair foul , the snowcone catch threw him off but even if its a tie u give the perfect game the nod


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 3, 2010)

It should be no surprise to you that I'm a HUGE Tiger's fan.
I was watching this game on the edge of my seat and was left with my jaw dropped when Joyce made "the call"

What really impresses me is that the Tigers and Joyce have shown a tremendous amount of good character through this experience.

Read this story and watch the video........very impressive
http://mlb.mlb.com/news/article.jsp...news_det&fext=.jsp&c_id=det&partnerId=rss_det

One thing I noticed in the interview with Galarraga just after the game was that he gave credit to his team members for getting him close to the perfect game and that if they hadn't played like they did, Joyces call wouldn't have made the difference that it did.

I mean, Jackson's catch!!! WOW, if he hadn't caught that ball, then this "perfect game" would have been lost, (among other great plays).

Sad sad sad that it didn't end the way I'd hoped, but what a great testimony of good character has come out of this.


----------



## Marc (Jun 3, 2010)

When it's a jar?


Wait, I think I flubbed that one up.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 3, 2010)

Bad deal all around.  As to the aftermath, both Jim and Gallaraga are class acts.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 3, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> what I said over on KZone already:
> 
> Gallaraga will be remembered more for how well he handled the situation. Class act there. Also Joyce, with the in-person apology.



Agreed

I don't think they should change the call and add him to the Perfect Game list.

I do think they should add a category.  Only pitcher to pitch a 28 out perfect game.  The level of class Gallaraga showed should stand alone.


----------



## legalskier (Jun 3, 2010)

_Commissioner Bud Selig won't reverse an umpire's admitted blown call that cost Armando Galarraga a perfect game. Selig said Thursday that Major League Baseball will look at expanded replay and umpiring, but didn't specifically address umpire Jim Joyce's botched call Wednesday night....Detroit general manager Dave Dombrowski had said the team wouldn't ask MLB to overturn the call. The mistake denied Galarraga the 21st perfect game in history, and the first for the Tigers._
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20100603/ap_on_sp_ba_ne/bba_joyce_s_call

:???: 
Can they appeal to the Supreme Court?


----------



## riverc0il (Jun 3, 2010)

As a former baseball fan, it bums me out that they will not simply reverse the call officially because the only other alternative to fixing these types of situations is instant replay. Reason why I am no longer a fan of baseball? Out of many reasons, the fact that it is such a slow moving and monotonous game is a big part. Instant replay sucks the life out of games that are already too slow. On a scoring call, yes, do an instant reply. When you start micro managing games through instant reply, that is not good. If the call was officially reversed, the press all goes away and people stop talking about it. Without reversing the call, people start talking about instant reply, not good.


----------



## JimG. (Jun 3, 2010)

It was a perfect game. Both Joyce and Gallaraga come out of this as class acts for the way they handled it.

BUT...

Baseball will never officially change the game from a 1 hitter to a perfect game. Won't happen, ever.
Could you imagine the things that will crawl out of the woodwork for review if they did? Is this more important than a blown call in a game 7 of the World Series?

I am also not a proponent of replay in baseball. Damn, the games are interminably long as it is.

Fact is, in any sport, human error plays a part.

Actually, that goes for everything in life.

And Gallaraga got a free Corvette out of the deal. Not bad in my book.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 3, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> As a former baseball fan, it bums me out that they will not simply reverse the call officially because the only other alternative to fixing these types of situations is instant replay. Reason why I am no longer a fan of baseball? Out of many reasons, the fact that it is such a slow moving and monotonous game is a big part. Instant replay sucks the life out of games that are already too slow. On a scoring call, yes, do an instant reply. When you start micro managing games through instant reply, that is not good. If the call was officially reversed, the press all goes away and people stop talking about it. Without reversing the call, people start talking about instant reply, not good.



I agree  to a degree .

  I call the game Boreball !   It is simply a yawn  most of the time . Put  a 24 second clock on pitchers and eliminate all the goofy assed  nervous ticks and mannerisms and gyrations they go thru that waste time and implement an automatic non pitched walk when it is an intentional walk . Do relievers really need 8 pitches to warm up once they've hit the mound ? That's what they should be doing in the damn bullpen .


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 3, 2010)

He got a Corvette out of it.
http://sports.yahoo.com/mlb/blog/big_league_stew/post/Armando-Galarraga-receives-a-Corvette-consolatio?urn=mlb,245508


----------



## gmcunni (Jun 3, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> He got a Corvette out of it.
> http://sports.yahoo.com/mlb/blog/big_league_stew/post/Armando-Galarraga-receives-a-Corvette-consolatio?urn=mlb,245508



I think min salary is $400k, car is a nice gesture but I doubt it means much. I'd rather have the perfect game. Selig should overturn the call.


----------



## Mildcat (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't want to see more instant replay either. I already can't sit down to watch a Sox-Yankees game, imagine how long those games would be with more replay. But a unique situation like this could be easily corrected.


----------



## SkiDork (Jun 4, 2010)

you would have to set up the instant replay with penalties like in football.  Something like...  If a manager calls for a replay and he's wrong, they lose a timeout.  oh wait...  no timeouts in baseball...  never mind...


----------



## Marc (Jun 4, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> I think min salary is $400k, car is a nice gesture but I doubt it means much. I'd rather have the perfect game. Selig should overturn the call.



I'm sure he's not making minimum salary, but for the hell of it, let's say he was.  A $55k car is like getting a 14% bonus.  I don't know about you, but I'd be pretty pumped if I got a 14% bonus.  Most I can get is 9.6% if our combined ratio is below a certain point, which is still pretty awesome.  So 14%... yeah, I'd take it.


----------

